# Axixtech Falcon??



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

I've heard great things about the new Pinnacle mini bar, and everyone knows the Whelen Responder (Lin6) is also awesome, but how about this axixtech falcon mini, same lin6 lights as the whelen, but two more light heads in it for the same price.

Check t out and let me know what you guys think.

http://www.responderpse.com/d72-Axixtech-Falcon-60-LED-Minibar-Lightbar.htm


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks pretty bright from the video. I have seen the full size bars which are pretty impressive, However for that price, just about any of us can get you a mini pinnacle cheaper than that.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Toolin Customs;1233754 said:


> Looks pretty bright from the video. I have seen the full size bars which are pretty impressive, However for that price, just about any of us can get you a mini pinnacle cheaper than that.


Yeah you can get the mini pinnacles for 225 shipped.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Still debating between the Whelen Responder LP2 (linear) and The 60 LED Axixtech Falcon. any input??


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We carry both the Whelen and the Falcon FE3 model. The Falcon FE3 model have the TIR optics and features and LED module facing directly right and left whick provides better output to the sides. The Responder by Whelen is still preferred by walkin 10-1 and is a great light.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1330736 said:


> Still debating between the Whelen Responder LP2 (linear) and The 60 LED Axixtech Falcon. any input??


Man im in the same boat im getting one of the two


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1330827 said:


> We carry both the Whelen and the Falcon FE3 model. The Falcon FE3 model have the TIR optics and features and LED module facing directly right and left whick provides better output to the sides. The Responder by Whelen is still preferred by walkin 10-1 and is a great light.


If I bought the falcon, it'd be the f86. So I'll more then likely be comin to you for a responder and 4 amber whelen 500 series super led light heads. 
Ps, do your amber responders come in a clear dome?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1330885 said:


> Man im in the same boat im getting one of the two


Best video ive found, what do you think?


----------



## Mr Saltie (Oct 30, 2011)

I have great dealings with the Axistech Falcon. it is a great light and no issues. Also thier new light bar The Legion.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going with the falcon, and 4 whelen 500 super led light heads (strobesnmore) for the headache rack. One or two more pay checks (damn school) and we'll be golden


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

H&H, Yes our responders come with the clear outer domes. I lie the falcon Fe3 model but not a fan of the Legion. Its a spinoff of the Whelen Justice which is a much nicer light bar, all american made, and one of the best bars you can find for under 1000 bucks.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

If the falcon isn't waterproof it's going back and I'm buying a responder.


----------

